# Dairy is my downfall? I'm so confused



## Zoe May Fildes (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering i have always been a lover of milk, cheese, ice cream etc. and have never has a problem but now after a number of experiments i think i may have pin pointed where my major flare ups come from... Dairy products.

I recently moved to Spain and although my diet didn't change to much, ice cream was introduced more as was frozen yoghurt and a lot more cheese. Back home the most milk I had was the small amount I put in my tea. Now milk and cream seem to be an everyday thing for me. Thank god I like dry cereal.

Any advice on what to do now I have this information? Any tips on successfully avoiding the food category? Replacements i could possibly use so my diet is still fairy balanced? And why now? I have been eating it my whole life?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It is good that you found what was bothering you. Dairy is not necessary at all. There is many people, including me, that avoids it.

Are you dairy intolerant or lactose intolerant? Those are slightly different conditions.


----------



## Zoe May Fildes (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for replying. I'm not really sure what the difference is between dairy and lactose. I know I cannot drink milk and anything that is not a small portion of cheese,ice cream and cream is a definite no no but I'm unclear on the specific category. Some times I can have a bowl of ice cream and be fine and then the next time I cannot move for the pain.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Aged cheese doesn't have lactose. Iogurt has little lactose. Milk has a lot of lactose. These are all dairy but you may react differently to each of them if you suffer from lactose intolerance.


----------



## Zoe May Fildes (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for your help I will look into it all tonight. Just thankful I have managed to narrow it down to a food group.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Just take lactase enzymes if you are lactose intolerant, problem solved? I don't see how people complain that dairy is somehow a trigger, yet turn around and suggest probiotic yogurt. I don't really understand if they are claiming dairy is an irritant beyond just lactose or not.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Noca, some people react to the milk protein. Others to histamine. And others to lactose.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The problem with cheese, especially hard cheese like cheddar, isn't so much the lactose - as there isn't much anyway - but casomorphins that inhibit evacuation. Milk & ice-ream are higher in lactose and this is a very hard to digest sugar for most of us. Yoghurt can also be a problem if you have a bacterial imbalance in the small intestine. Basically if you have IBS you would probably be better off without dairy.


----------

